# Water line bursting



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm interested in buying some equipment to replace water service lines. I still have a lot of questions and was wondering if any of you offer this service. Mainly replacing 1" copper with 1" poly about a 100 foot run. Most lines will be 18"-24" deep. I have done some reading and see it will split poly and copper but will pull out gal. pipes.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

www.jetterdepot.com go to the link used jetters, scroll all the way down to the bottom, there are 2 pull machines, one of them does water lines, 3/4 and up.

check it out, it has been on there for over a year, not sure if they are still available but worth a shot.

it's not worth it to do it here because even if we pull the new line through, inspector wants pilot holes every 5' to make sure it kept its depth  makes no since whatsoever. 

When we would pull sewers, pulling through cast was hard,t he head would just pull the pipe to the ram, so we would use a sledge to break it away. this is a little hard ot do when pulling through 3/4 galv. I would thing that you would have a very hard time getting a cable through 3/4 galvy to pull a new pipe through.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.footagetools.com/


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> www.jetterdepot.com go to the link used jetters, scroll all the way down to the bottom, there are 2 pull machines, one of them does water lines, 3/4 and up.
> 
> check it out, it has been on there for over a year, not sure if they are still available but worth a shot.
> 
> ...


Most of the systems say they will split copper and poly and pull out galvy pipe.
You can pull with a winch or backhoe. If the galvy comes out with the cable it sounds like I would need an extra 100' of space


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We have the footage tools splitter and I have to say it works most of the time. We have done it both ways with a splitter and we sometimes flare the new line on to the old and pull it that way. You have to be careful pulling plastic behind copper because sometimes it will rip the plastic.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

bulldozer said:


> We have the footage tools splitter and I have to say it works most of the time. We have done it both ways with a splitter and we sometimes flare the new line on to the old and pull it that way. You have to be careful pulling plastic behind copper because sometimes it will rip the plastic.


What did you use for pulling and what length did you pull. How deep are your lines and what material are your old lines made of.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Most of our lines are copper lead and some galvanized. Are water lines are 5 to 7 ft. Deep clay. With the splitter tool we have used one of the old style car jacks[not scissor] up to our mini or even pulled with the truck. Most waterlines have a somewhat soft wet cavity around them in the ground and you exert more pressure splitting the materials then you do pulling through the ground. A good pair of chinese finger thongs and a cable and you can pull the old line through in one piece without a whole lot of resistance. We recently pulled 65 waterlines 75 to 100 ft. On a project we were recently on under the road.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

bulldozer said:


> Most of our lines are copper lead and some galvanized. Are water lines are 5 to 7 ft. Deep clay. With the splitter tool we have used one of the old style car jacks[not scissor] up to our mini or even pulled with the truck. Most waterlines have a somewhat soft wet cavity around them in the ground and you exert more pressure splitting the materials then you do pulling through the ground. A good pair of chinese finger thongs and a cable and you can pull the old line through in one piece without a whole lot of resistance. We recently pulled 65 waterlines 75 to 100 ft. On a project we were recently on under the road.


I am in cleveland and use a dwarf for my trenchless water line replacement


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

walker426 said:


> I am in cleveland and use a dwarf for my trenchless water line replacement


are you built like Mr. NE Ohio? That is a tough way to hoe.

we used to attach a flare by male to a threaded chain adapter and pull it with a backhoe in Canton.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> are you built like Mr. NE Ohio? That is a tough way to hoe.
> 
> we used to attach a flare by male to a threaded chain adapter and pull it with a backhoe in Canton.


 Its amazing how simple and easy the dwarf works


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

http://griceindustries.com/


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

that looks good .. i wanna get one now..


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

what size winch would pull something like that?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

walker426 said:


> I am in cleveland and use a dwarf for my trenchless water line replacement


Wish they still sold those dwarfs would like to have one for the easy jobs.


----------

